
Datsville – a Lego-inspired city started in 1999 by LUGNET using the LDraw CAD - app4soft
https://github.com/mjhorvath/Datsville
======
cerberusss
The high-resolution image is extremely satisfying to scroll around in:
[https://mjhorvath.github.io/Datsville/docs/high-
resolution-r...](https://mjhorvath.github.io/Datsville/docs/high-resolution-
render/high-resolution-render.html)

I recently got to play with Lego because my daughter, who is five, got
interested in it. There are attractive boxes for girls, it's called Lego
Friends and the figures are a bit more life like.

~~~
app4soft
> _I recently got to play with Lego because my daughter, who is five, got
> interested in it. There are attractive boxes for girls, it 's called Lego
> Friends and the figures are a bit more life like._

Nice! ;)

If you need user-friendly CAD for creating digital Lego models (for planning
builds before build it) try _LeoCAD_ app with _LDraw Parts Library_.[0,1,2]

[0]
[https://github.com/leozide/leocad/releases/tag/continuous](https://github.com/leozide/leocad/releases/tag/continuous)

[1] [https://www.leocad.org/](https://www.leocad.org/)

[2] [https://github.com/symbian9/awesome-
ldraw](https://github.com/symbian9/awesome-ldraw)

~~~
cerberusss
Wow, looks good! Is there a way to order all the pieces of such a model?

~~~
app4soft
For generate _BrickLink Parts List_ [0] for created model using _LeoCAD_ , in
_LeoCAD_ go to menu _" File > Export > BrickLink..."_ and save its _XML-file_.

Then you could use this _XML-file_ for order all needed pieces.[1]

[0]
[https://www.bricklink.com/help.asp?helpID=207](https://www.bricklink.com/help.asp?helpID=207)

[1] [http://guidetobricklink.com/uploading-a-parts-
list](http://guidetobricklink.com/uploading-a-parts-list)

------
MisterTea
Kinda reminds me of sim town. I always wanted an amalgamation of sim-
city/minecraft/gta but gta in the sense of being able to explore and interact
with the city from the ground so to speak.

If you really want to get crazy it would be fun if you could drive through the
corn fiend and see the corn break apart into the little block pieces.
Destroying buildings or objects in the world breaks them into bricks. Add some
physics and give us a true lego building world where we can make our own lego
cities then smash them apart. Because you know you played godzilla with your
legos...

~~~
app4soft
> _Kinda reminds me of sim town._

 _Datsville-RPG_ , LEGO-themed strategy RPG made with RPG Maker, now is WIP
too![0,1]

[0] [https://github.com/mjhorvath/Datsville-
RPG](https://github.com/mjhorvath/Datsville-RPG)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTkwaZ4Y7f0&list=PLov7Lq9jgP...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTkwaZ4Y7f0&list=PLov7Lq9jgP0HoegSIMg9KPChvD54XzYSy)

------
twic
What's the dark thing in the cornfield near the futuristic house? A cow?

~~~
app4soft
1\. Download _Datsville_ repo from GitHub;

2\. Unpack folder _`datsville_master`_ somewhere on your drive;

3\. Open _`.. /datsville_master/datsville_master.ldr`_ file in _LeoCAD_ ;

4\. Zoom to interested area.

